Ask HN: Is it a good time to buy a MBP - Chos89
======
davismwfl
I wouldn't right now. There are lots of rumors about a refresh coming soon,
and their MBP sales are reportedly declining and inventory getting thinner
which points to them bringing an updated line out.

[http://www.macworld.co.uk/news/mac/2016-macbook-pro-
retina-r...](http://www.macworld.co.uk/news/mac/2016-macbook-pro-retina-
release-date-uk-patents-oled-display-leak-kaby-lake-touchid-hinge-3593988/)

------
jordhy
Absolutely not. Wait a couple of months or so. Rumor has it that significantly
improved models are just upon us.

PS: You can refer to the MacRumors Buyer's Guide.

